# Sleek Wingtips



## ImageIsCofidence (May 20, 2008)

How about a pair of sleek wingtips? Not 50's 60's. But 2008. For a young man.

I just reflected on the past shoes I had. I think I had all 'toes'. Cap, Moc, etc. I think I can 'wear' any shoe. But I never had wingtips. I see the Allen-Edmonds Bel-Air. Not sure if it is 'sleek'. (Pictures sometimes are deceiving).

Looking for some suggestions since this forum seems to know more about shoes than I actually know about anything in life.


----------



## ImageIsCofidence (May 20, 2008)

Or something like this:

To Boot New York "Noble"

Not sure about this company. But a website has these puppies for $195. Picture looks like these are nice and sleek. Any thoughts?


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*I'm not sure that any traditional wingtip can be termed sleek ....*

nor would they go with blue jeans, levis etc. Wingtips that are not traditional are mostly fashion forward shoes with the only only presentable ones I have seen being monk straps.


----------



## amemovox (Jun 26, 2005)

This is a beautiful shoe. Must give credit to the Ben Silver website. If not mistaken, these are Crockett & Jones.


----------



## luk-cha (Apr 29, 2006)

here's my addition for a sleek wing tip!


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

luk-cha said:


> here's my addition for a sleek wing tip!


You want to tell us what kind those are? Or just show us a picture?


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

amemovox said:


> This is a beautiful shoe. Must give credit to the Ben Silver website. If not mistaken, these are Crockett & Jones.


Crockett and Jones Clifford. $695 @ Ben Silver, $418 @ plal.com


----------



## luk-cha (Apr 29, 2006)

videocrew said:


> You want to tell us what kind those are? Or just show us a picture?


just show a picture! as the OP just wanted to get some idea's! here's a side shot









but for you, they are a G&G bespoke full brogue balmoral oxford in mahogany super grain calf


----------



## Jamaican (Nov 26, 2007)

Luk-cha is this a crust leather or analine? Bespoke spec shoes only? J


----------



## omanae (Aug 19, 2008)

Here is a photo of one of the models of shoes that we can have MTM in our 306 S. Dearborn location.










you can choose from multiple different leathers, lengths, widths, details etc. on this last. If you like it stop by Andrea Vangna and I'll answer any other questions you may have.

Thanks


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

amemovox said:


> This is a beautiful shoe. Must give credit to the Ben Silver website. If not mistaken, these are Crockett & Jones.


I really dug those shoes when I saw them on the cover of the Ben Silver catalogue, but there was no way I could afford the $695.00. So I found a pair of Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft wingtips in that same antique tan color on Ebay for $32.00. Is it exactly the same thing? No (although closer than you might think, at least in looks). Did it satisfy the craving? Absolutely.

I am so easy to please.


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

Here are those Aristocrafts:


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

^ Great to see you posting again Topbroker!!


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Just to keep Luk-Cha company:

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

gnatty8 said:


> ^ Great to see you posting again Topbroker!!


Thank you! I appreciate the welcome back.


----------



## luk-cha (Apr 29, 2006)

Jamaican said:


> Luk-cha is this a crust leather or analine? Bespoke spec shoes only? J


aniline, but i am thinking for my next semi brogue i will use crust!


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

topbroker said:


> Here are those Aristocrafts:


Gorgeous. Great find.


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

videocrew said:


> Gorgeous. Great find.


The C&Js are made of superior leather, obviously. But these will certainly do for me.

My Ebay bidding relies so much on the photographs. If I get the faintest hint of a negative vibe from the photos, I don't bid. If the photos appeal to me and everything else is in order, I go for it.


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

allen edmonds McClain is a sleek wingtip.


----------



## Bestof1979 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Allen Edmonds Bel Air*

I am a younger man (28) and was in search of the same thing. I grabbed a pair of Allen Edmonds Bel Air in Walnut from the AE Outlet for $179. They are sleek and look very income, age and style appropriate. I would higly recommend them!


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to the 21st century, right here, right now:

Although I prefer pointy toes. Who said wing tips have to be brogued?


----------



## Falconboy (May 10, 2008)

I just took delivery of this shoe. It looks a bit like a C&J Drummond to me but the leather isn't nearly as fine.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

I suppose a good question to the OP: what is it about wing tip shoes that make one appear "old man-ish?" Is it the broguing, the shape, the leather, color?


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

topbroker said:


> Here are those Aristocrafts:


A good shoe shine would do wonders. Try putting a darker wax on the toe to give them an Antique look.


----------



## Hector Freemantle (Aug 2, 2008)

Tonyp said:


> A good shoe shine would do wonders. Try putting a darker wax on the toe to give them an Antique look.


Would you do that on the whole toe area as defined by the brogueing or just the tip?

Would the heel area possibly benefit from this treatment too?

Would Kiwi Brown and Dark Tan allow for sufficient contrast in color?


----------



## ImageIsCofidence (May 20, 2008)

What's the name of this shoe? This is nice!! ANY 'new' suggestions for some wingtips? My stock trading has been successful lately. And I am revisiting my options for a wingtip shoe.



Scoundrel said:


> Welcome to the 21st century, right here, right now:
> 
> Although I prefer pointy toes. Who said wing tips have to be brogued?


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

*The leather may not be as fine as a C&J, but . . .*

. . . at 129 euros, plus delivery, I am sure that they're less expensive.

I have one pair of Bexleys, which I like, and which, for the price, represent a decent value, and, more importantly, have sleeker lines than comparably priced US or UK shoes. (Bexleys are sold in France, but are made in Portugal, according to the shop assistant who sold me mine - black brogued wholecuts, model name Paul, I believe).

There is a website - www.bexley.com, or www.bexley.fr, not sure which, and there is an English language version of the site once one gets to it.



Falconboy said:


> I just took delivery of this shoe. It looks a bit like a C&J Drummond to me but the leather isn't nearly as fine.


----------



## fritzl (Jun 5, 2006)

luk-cha said:


>


my feet begin to hurt, when i look at them. :icon_smile_wink:
______________________________________________________________


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

Loding provides an affordable option.


----------



## Ay329 (Sep 22, 2007)

Fritzl's 2nd picture posted is quite interesting

I had discounted Austro-Hungarian Budapester/Alt Wein shows thinking they look very dated...but they are not

Their design is very subtle...not sleek and attention grabbing, and because they are bluchers and not oxfords, their comfort level (to me with a high instep) are better.

Even Luk-Cha has added some Vass variety to his wardrobe and ask the OP to consider this wing tip alternative

Just put on a Vass budapester on the budapester last in a brown or burgundy scotch grain leather on your feet and your imagination will run wild on how versatile this show can be mated with a variety of trousers. Keep in mind I am a die hard G&G squared and chiseled toe fan...but I too have expanded my wing tip selection. Its more rounded than "sleek", but it looks cool :aportnoy:


----------



## fritzl (Jun 5, 2006)

Ay329 said:


> Fritzl's 2nd picture posted is quite interesting


from a different angle:










considering this is a EU 46, it's quite elegant.










ps: michael it's alt wien referring to old vienna, opposite alt wein would mean old wine. :icon_smile:


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

upr_crust said:


> . . . at 129 euros, plus delivery, I am sure that they're less expensive.
> 
> I have one pair of Bexleys, which I like, and which, for the price, represent a decent value, and, more importantly, have sleeker lines than comparably priced US or UK shoes. (Bexleys are sold in France, but are made in Portugal, according to the shop assistant who sold me mine - black brogued wholecuts, model name Paul, I believe).
> 
> There is a website - www.bexley.com, or www.bexley.fr, not sure which, and there is an English language version of the site once one gets to it.


I have a couple of pairs of Bexley bought when the pound/euro rate was better - 209 euros for two pairs. I bought them in one of their shops in Paris.

I did find sizing different. Monk shoes(Bloomingdale) were a size larger than the wholecuts(Stanford) I bought, partly due to high instep.

Monk shoes took longer to break in than the whole cuts. Neither shoe was my UK size. They were a half size either way.


----------



## Falconboy (May 10, 2008)

How about this one


or this one


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'll get a lot of crap for this but... sleek wingtips are an oxymoron to me. The only true wingtips ARE the classic '50s/'60s shape. I don't think they or long wings need to or should be updated at all. They've done well for decades and a lot of people still wear them.

A lot of those chisel toed shoes that are popular now look rather uncomfortable. Even if they're not, that's exactly it, they LOOK it. I'd rather not project the image that I kill my feet in the name of fashion. No offence if anyone owns any, but I also just think they look ugly. See, I knew you'd hate me! :icon_smile_big:

Just my two cents.


----------



## EMN (Jun 3, 2006)

Stefanobi


----------



## luk-cha (Apr 29, 2006)

fritzl said:


> my feet begin to hurt, when i look at them. :icon_smile_wink:
> ______________________________________________________________


too right the will as i am only about a 41 against you barges:aportnoy:


----------



## morgan (Sep 24, 2005)

medwards said:


> Just to keep Luk-Cha company:
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> ...


I love those black shoes medwards. Would you mind saying a little more about them?

Thank you


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

Details Magazine was touting the new Ducky Brown by Florsheim as "contemporary classics".

https://www.stylelist.com/blog/2009/01/22/florsheim-by-duckie-brown/


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Packard said:


> Details Magazine was touting the new Ducky Brown by Florsheim as "contemporary classics".
> 
> https://www.stylelist.com/blog/2009/01/22/florsheim-by-duckie-brown/


Why would a "laceless" wing have lace holes?


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

I think the Allen Edmonds Bel Air is one of their best looking shoes.

Very sleek styling.


----------



## fritzl (Jun 5, 2006)

luk-cha said:


> too right the will as i am only about a 41 against you barges:aportnoy:


it was not meant for comparison, that's why i used a seperation line :icon_smile:

btw, these are not meant for you. they are eu 42, fwiw.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Am I missing something here? These look like classic last shapes to me.


fritzl said:


> my feet begin to hurt, when i look at them. :icon_smile_wink:
> ______________________________________________________________





fritzl said:


> from a different angle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

Jovan said:


> Am I missing something here? These look like classic last shapes to me.


Same here.

Besides the last though, full brogues in black always look like a sort of mongrel shoe to me that cannot decide whether it is formal (black) or casual (brogue.)


----------



## fritzl (Jun 5, 2006)

Jovan said:


> Am I missing something here? These look like classic last shapes to me.


hmmh, maybe

it's in the eye of the beholder.

it depends, what your definition of "sleekness" consists of and where your spectrum of "sleekness" begins, not?

imo, there is a thin line between "sleek" and pimpish.

a black full brogue in scotchgrain is a staple in an european dress wardrobe - think local, act global :icon_smile:


----------



## Falconboy (May 10, 2008)

Oh jeebus

R. Martegani - Very clean wingtip Derby on 3B last features a chiseled toe and a very special, hand antiqued calfskin called Radica.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

JibranK said:


> Same here.
> 
> Besides the last though, full brogues in black always look like a sort of mongrel shoe to me that cannot decide whether it is formal (black) or casual (brogue.)


I could easily see them worn with a solid or pinstriped suit. There's no reason you have to stick to black cap toes for the city.


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

Jovan said:


> I could easily see them worn with a solid or pinstriped suit. There's no reason you have to stick to black cap toes for the city.


I know that a lot of forumites hold that view, but full brogues for business just rub me the wrong way.


----------



## luk-cha (Apr 29, 2006)

fritzl said:


> hmmh, maybe
> 
> it's in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> ...


lol! +1


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

morgan said:


> I love those black shoes medwards. Would you mind saying a little more about them?
> 
> Thank you


They are a pair of bespoke imitation brogue oxfords in black calf that the folks at Cleverley made up for me. As you can see, they have an Adelaide throat and are sans any punching on the toe cap. They were ordered to meet my desire for a very light weight (which they are) black calf oxford for wear with lighter weight summer suits. I wanted a hint of informality to match the season, yet still be appropriate for business wear. Some shoemakers refer to this construction as "blind" brogues rather than "imitation" brogues (the term used by Cleverley), but the result is the same -- an oxford in which the broguing/decorative punches are embedded directly on the upper rather than overlaying an additional piece of leather. I hope this helps.


----------



## Mr. Chatterbox (May 1, 2005)

medwards said:


> Just to keep Luk-Cha company:
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> ...





morgan said:


> I love those black shoes medwards. Would you mind saying a little more about them?
> 
> Thank you





medwards said:


> They are a pair of bespoke imitation brogue oxfords in black calf that the folks at Cleverley made up for me. As you can see, they have an Adelaide throat and are sans any punching on the toe cap. They were ordered to meet my desire for a very light weight (which they are) black calf oxford for wear with lighter weight summer suits. I wanted a hint of informality to match the season, yet still be appropriate for business wear. Some shoemakers refer to this construction as "blind" brogues rather than "imitation" brogues (the term used by Cleverley), but the result is the same -- an oxford in which the broguing/decorative punches are embedded directly on the upper rather than overlaying an additional piece of leather. I hope this helps.


And the middle pair?


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Mr. Chatterbox said:


> And the middle pair?


The middle pair is a rather classic British approach to this style of shoe. They are traditional full brogue oxfords in burnished London tan calf. They were made for me by the folks who are now Cleverley back in the days when they were at New & Lingwood/Poulson Skone. The lighting doesn't really show their color to the best effect. They are, in fact, much deeper and richer than appears here, and the leather has acquired some wonderful highlights and character as it has aged. I should say they have stood the test of time very well. They have been a part of my wardrobe for over 20 years. :icon_smile:


----------



## Mr. Chatterbox (May 1, 2005)

morgan said:


> I love those black shoes medwards. Would you mind saying a little more about them?
> 
> Thank you





medwards said:


> They are a pair of bespoke imitation brogue oxfords in black calf that the folks at Cleverley made up for me. As you can see, they have an Adelaide throat and are sans any punching on the toe cap. They were ordered to meet my desire for a very light weight (which they are) black calf oxford for wear with lighter weight summer suits. I wanted a hint of informality to match the season, yet still be appropriate for business wear. Some shoemakers refer to this construction as "blind" brogues rather than "imitation" brogues (the term used by Cleverley), but the result is the same -- an oxford in which the broguing/decorative punches are embedded directly on the upper rather than overlaying an additional piece of leather. I hope this helps.





Mr. Chatterbox said:


> And the middle pair?





medwards said:


> The middle pair is a rather classic British approach to this style of shoe. They are traditional full brogue oxfords in burnished London tan calf. They were made for me by the folks who are now Cleverley back in the days when they were at New & Lingwood/Poulson Skone. The lighting doesn't really show their color to the best effect. They are, in fact, much deeper and richer than appears here, and the leather has acquired some wonderful highlights and character as it has aged. I should say they have stood the test of time very well. They have been a part of my wardrobe for over 20 years. :icon_smile:


Thank you. And -- just to complete the cycle -- the top pair??


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Mr. Chatterbox said:


> Thank you. And -- just to complete the cycle -- the top pair??


https://imageshack.us

They are a pair of rather dark and deep burgundy wingtipped Adelaides that Tony Gaziano made for me a while back. They differ from the more traditional approaches in several respects. First, as you can see, they are Adelaides rather than classic oxfords. The Adelaide design at the base of the laces has been altered to resemble a heart (some would say "lyre") as a way for reflecting the shape of the toe cap. The broguing along the heel reflects this as well. And we elongated the length a bit to create a somewhat sleeker shoe. As I believe I have written previously, my G&G shoes would appear to be at least a half -- and perhaps a full -- size longer than my always trim and neat Cleverley-made footwear...despite the fact that both fit perfectly.


----------



## Mr. Chatterbox (May 1, 2005)

fritzl said:


>


Sleek  I think not.


----------



## Crownship (Mar 17, 2008)

Never too early or too late in life for wingtips.

















My sleek wingtip contribution.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Mr. Chatterbox said:


> Sleek  I think not.


Sleek wingtips, long wings, or anything in between are an oxymoron. :devil:


----------



## Crownship (Mar 17, 2008)

Jovan said:


> Sleek wingtips, long wings, or anything in between are an oxymoron. :devil:


Please explain.


----------



## luk-cha (Apr 29, 2006)

Crownship said:


> Please explain.












so i bet he will hate these then too


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

luk-cha said:


> so i bet he will hate these then too


I do, but that's because I see full brogues as country shoes and those look like they'd be deal in minutes in the country.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Crownship said:


> Please explain.





luk-cha said:


> so i bet he will hate these then too


I was just being facetious. That's why I used the ":devil:" at the end.

But no, I do not like the chiseled toe at all. It's actually _less_ sleek and more awkward than a classic wingtip because of the square-ish toe... it would look better just having a narrow last.


----------



## Crownship (Mar 17, 2008)

Jovan said:


> I was just being facetious. That's why I used the ":devil:" at the end.
> 
> But no, I do not like the chiseled toe at all. It's actually _less_ sleek and more awkward than a classic wingtip because of the square-ish toe... it would look better just having a narrow last.


I see.

The OP wanted ideas for a 'sleek' wingtip.

There are many intrpretations of what a wingtip should or should not be.
Also there are many choices and situations that wingtips can be worn regardless of what some feel is inappropriate.
It's really up to the wearer.

What's great about threads like this is that members get the opportunity to
actually SEE what types of shoes are available and have the opportunity to decide for themselves what's appropriate for their own wardrobe.


----------



## fritzl (Jun 5, 2006)

Mr. Chatterbox said:


> Sleek  I think not.


don't worry, they are...


----------



## luk-cha (Apr 29, 2006)

Jovan said:


> I was just being facetious. That's why I used the ":devil:" at the end.
> 
> But no, I do not like the chiseled toe at all. It's actually _less_ sleek and more awkward than a classic wingtip because of the square-ish toe... it would look better just having a narrow last.


ok so you dont like the chiseled toe, ok! but your snark does not really provide anythink constructive for the OP.

you also forget that a wing tip can also be a city shoe which this was the perpose of the above example - you need to see more for what things are and there purpose of use for that perticular design. also what is the meaning of sleek!

as for have a narrow last - well the last is bespoke so i dont have a cat in hell chance of doing anything about that,


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

You can still get a narrower last and have it fit your foot. My wholecuts have a narrower last than my long wings do. Both fit perfectly comfortable and snug.


----------



## luk-cha (Apr 29, 2006)

Jovan said:


> You can still get a narrower last and have it fit your foot. My wholecuts have a narrower last than my long wings do. Both fit perfectly comfortable and snug.


dude! the last is bespoke! i dont think i can get it much narrower, if you wish, i can ask Tony Gaziano if it is possible:idea:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

You missed my point -- you can have a sleek shoe, with the last as narrow as it is now, without the need for a chisel toe. It will look much better that way.


----------



## luk-cha (Apr 29, 2006)

Jovan said:


> You missed my point -- you can have a sleek shoe, with the last as narrow as it is now, without the need for a chisel toe. It will look much better that way.


oh so thats your points, yup soz mate i totaly did not understand what you was trying to say, so this would make fritzl's wing tips sleek then

in which you passed snark at:crazy: never mind!:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I just don't see a reason to try to make a wingtip "sleek" since they're not meant to be that at all. Sleek to me is a pair of Chelsea boots or wholecuts. Wingtips (and ESPECIALLY long wings) on the other hand are the direct antithesis to sleek -- lots of details with punching, serrated edging, and pieces on the toe and heel. By then I don't see the point when those details visually bulk them up and the classic shape looks better anyways! Some things just don't _need_ to be modernised for a reason.


----------



## fritzl (Jun 5, 2006)

luk-cha said:


> ...,so this would make fritzl's wing tips sleek then...


it is a sleek round toe. period


----------



## luk-cha (Apr 29, 2006)

fritzl said:


> it is a sleek round toe. period


is there was such a thing then yes yours would be!:crazy:


----------



## fritzl (Jun 5, 2006)

luk-cha said:


> is there was such a thing then yes yours would be!:crazy:


dude, what's your problem 

ps: smart round like G&G DG 70


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

I like my wingtips to be big and heavy - alden 975, AE macneil, C&J Pembroke, vintage florsheim/nettleton/hanover. These are all I'd ever want 

Good to see the variety here; otherwise things would get boring *real* soon.



amemovox said:


> This is a beautiful shoe. Must give credit to the Ben Silver website. If not mistaken, these are Crockett & Jones.


This is very nice. Awesome photo too - the trouser/sock/shoe combo is outstanding.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^The shoes pictured by amemovox, from Ben Silver, remind me of my walnut calf AE McAllisters....another example of a sleek Wingtip, perhaps?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

fritzl said:


> dude, what's your problem
> 
> ps: smart round like G&G DG 70


I think he was making a dig at my earlier claim. 



srivats said:


> I like my wingtips to be big and heavy - alden 975, AE macneil, C&J Pembroke, vintage florsheim/nettleton/hanover. These are all I'd ever want
> 
> Good to see the variety here; otherwise things would get boring *real* soon.
> 
> This is very nice. Awesome photo too - the trouser/sock/shoe combo is outstanding.


I like those a lot better than the severely chiseled example.


----------



## luk-cha (Apr 29, 2006)

Jovan said:


> I think he was making a dig at my earlier claim.


i was - but all in good jest of course:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## bossman08 (Apr 26, 2009)

Anyone know of a nice, sleek, brown wingtip for around $250 or under? I love the look of the C&J Clifford, but it's way more than I want to spend right now.


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

Falconboy said:


> Oh jeebus
> 
> R. Martegani - Very clean wingtip Derby on 3B last features a chiseled toe and a very special, hand antiqued calfskin called Radica.


I bought a pair on clearance from Franco's. They're even better looking in person.


----------



## Falconboy (May 10, 2008)

Doh!
I mutter nasty curses in your direction...
Sure is a nice looking shoe.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

fritzl said:


> imo, there is a thin line between "sleek" and pimpish.


You are correct!!

Just ask Stacy Adams!!


----------



## ImageIsCofidence (May 20, 2008)

Srynerson said:


> I bought a pair on clearance from Franco's. They're even better looking in person.


I couldn't find this on their site. Do you have a direct link?


----------

